# TỔNG QUAN VỀ KHO LẠNH



## Kholanhquangminh89 (19 Tháng năm 2021)

*1. Khái niệm về kho lạnh:*
- Kho lạnh là một nhà kho có vỏ kho được làm bằng vật liêu cách nhiệt, bên trong được gắn thiết bị làm lạnh dùng để bảo quản và lưu trữ một số sản phẩm nhằm làm tăng thời gian sử dụng của sản phẩm mà vẫn giữ được chất lượng tốt nhất.
- Hệ thống làm lạnh của kho lạnh có thể điều chỉnh được nhiệt độ theo nhu cầu bảo quản của từng loại sản phẩm trong kho lạnh.
- Kho lạnh được thiết kế tùy theo từng nhu cầu sử dụng và bảo quản sản phẩm riêng như: kho cấp đông dùng để cấp đông sản phẩm như: thịt, cá, hải sản, sầu riêng...., kho bảo quản đông dùng để bảo quản các sản phẩm đông lạnh, kho lạnh (kho mát) dùng để bảo quản các sản phẩm ở nhiệt độ trên 0oC.
- Một số kho lạnh còn được gắn hệ thống cấp ẩm hoặc hút ẩm. Hệ thống này cũng có thể điều chỉnh mức ẩm tùy theo mục đích bảo quản của từng loại sản phẩm chuyên biệt.






​
*2. Các loại kho lạnh:*
Kho lạnh được sử dụng cho nhiều mục đích khác nhau nên được phân loại thành nhiều loại kho lạnh cơ bản sau:

*a) Phân loại theo mục đích sử dụng: *
Tùy theo mục đích sử dụng kho lạnh mà lắp đặt kho lạnh phù hợp, như sau:
*- Kho lạnh nhà hàng:* Là kho lạnh được thiết kế và lắp đặt để phục vụ cho các nhà hàng hoặc chuỗi nhà hàng. Cần thiết kế phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng của từng nhà hàng, tối ưu hóa kích thước và không gian sử dụng của bếp trong nhà hàng, thiết kế hệ thống lạnh phù hợp với tần suất sử dụng và lựa chọn thiết bị chất lượng để đảm bảo thực phẩm trong nhà hàng luôn tươi ngon và đảm bảo vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm.
*- Kho lạnh gia đình:* Là kho lạnh được nhiều gia đình hoặc hộ kinh doanh gia đình lắp đặt cho nhiều mục đích bảo quản thực phẩm, rau quả khác nhau. Cần thiết kế và tính toán hệ thống lạnh phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng của từng đối tượng khách hàng.
*- Kho lạnh cho thuê:* Là kho lạnh được thiết kế phù hợp với nhu cầu cho khách hàng thuê để bảo quản sản phẩm. Thông thường được thiết kế và lắp đặt ở 2 dạng kho lạnh:     

Loại kho được chia thành nhiều kho lạnh nhỏ để khách hàng tự xuất nhập hàng và tự quản lý hàng hóa trong kho.   
Loại kho lớn được chia ô, chia tầng kệ để sắp xếp hàng hóa. Người cho thuê kho có nhiệm vụ xuất nhập hàng và quản lý hàng hóa trong kho lạnh cho khách hàng.
*- Kho lạnh chế biến:* Là loại kho lạnh được lắp đặt trong các nhà máy chiến biến thực phẩm, chế biến thủy hải sản, chế biến thịt, sữa....Các kho lạnh này luôn là kho lạnh có diện tích lớn và có riêng phòng máy để theo dõi, quản lý nhiệt độ. Cần thiết kế công suất máy lớn để đáp ứng tần suất xuất nhập hàng nhiều và phụ tải lớn.
*- Kho lạnh sơ chế:* Các nhà máy thực phẩm, thủy sản, rau quả... luôn có khâu sơ chế sản phẩm ở nhiệt độ thấp hơn nhiệt độ phòng vì vậy cần có kho lạnh để đảm bảo giữ lạnh cho sản phẩm trong quá trình sơ chế sản phẩm. Nhân viên trong khâu sơ chế cần phải trang bị đầy đủ quần áo, găng tay, giầy ủng, nón... chuyên dùng để tránh bị lạnh trong quá trình làm việc trong kho.
*- Kho lạnh phân phối:* Là kho lạnh trung tâm của các siêu thị, các nhà nhập khẩu sản phẩm lạnh. Đây là những kho lạnh lớn dùng để trung chuyển, phân phối hàng trong kho đi đến các kho nhỏ hơn ở các tỉnh hoặc các khu vực lân cận. Với các kho này cần hệ thống giám sát trung tâm để theo dõi thường xuyên nhiệt độ, độ ẩm, thiết bị trong kho để tránh các sự cố gây hư hỏng hàng hóa với số lượng lớn.





​ 
*b) Phân loại theo sản phẩm bảo quản:
- Kho lạnh bảo quản rau, quả: *Đây là kho lạnh dùng để bảo quản các loại sản phẩm ở nhiệt độ dương. Dãy nhiệt độ bảo quản rau xanh thường vào khoảng 12oC đến 15oC. Kho lạnh dùng bảo quản củ, quả hoặc trái cây thường được cài đặt ở khoảng nhiệt độ từ 2oC đến 8oC. Tùy loại rau xanh hoặc củ quả cũng cần thiết kế hệ thống cấp ẩm để sản phẩm được tươi lâu hơn.
*- Kho lạnh bảo quản nông sản:* Kho lạnh bảo quản nông sản được thiết kế là kho lạnh bảo quản sản phẩm ở nhiệt độ dương. Tùy từng loại nông sản sẽ có mức nhiệt độ bảo quản khác nhau, khoảng nhiệt độ thông thường cho kho lạnh bảo quản nông sản vào khoảng 2oC đến 10oC. Một số nông sản cần được bảo quản ở nhiệt độ trên 10oC và cần cấp ẩm để tránh mất nước hoặc hút ẩm để tránh bị hư thối.
Lưu ý quan trọng nhất là một số nông sản vẫn còn "thở" sau khi thu hoạch vì vậy sẽ sinh nhiệt và sinh ra CO2 trong kho lạnh. Cần thiết kế hệ thống lạnh phù hợp để tránh thiếu lạnh và có hệ thống hút CO2 ra ngoài và cấp O2 vào để sản phẩm trong kho không bị hư hỏng.
*- Kho lạnh bảo quản hoa tươi: *Nhiệt độ bảo quản hoa tươi thường rơi vào khoảng 1oC đến 10oC, tùy theo từng loại hoa mà điều chỉnh nhiệt độ trong kho lạnh cho phù hợp để hoa được tươi lâu và tránh úng lạnh khi nhiệt độ quá thấp. Bảo quản hoa tươi cũng cần lưu ý đến yếu tố độ ẩm trong kho, hoa cần độ ẩm lớn vào khoảng 90-95% để hoa được tươi lâu hơn.
*- Kho lạnh bảo quản sữa:* Để bảo quản sữa và các chế phẩm từ sữa được lâu và giữ được chất lượng tốt thì cần phải lắp đặt kho lạnh với khoảng nhiệt độ phù hợp từ 2oC đến 8oC. Đây là khoảng nhiệt độ dương phù hợp với rất nhiều loại sản phẩm trong đó có sữa.
*- Kho lạnh bảo quản vắc xin: *Nhiệt độ để bảo quản vắc xin thông thường từ 2oC đến 8oC (riêng vắc xin covid 19 có nhiệt độ bảo quản đến -80oC). Tuy nhiên, kho lạnh vắc xin yêu cầu khắc khe hơn các sản phẩm khác nên khi thiết kế cần lưu ý đến hệ máy dự phòng và hệ thống báo động, hệ thống lưu trữ và theo dõi nhiệt độ để đảm bảo vắc xin luôn ở tình trạng tốt nhất.
*- Kho lạnh bảo quản thủy, hải sản:* Việt Nam là đất nước có bờ biển chạy dọc trên cả nước và hệ thống sông ngòi nhiều nên sản lượng thủy sản, hải sản là rất lớn và phong phú. Là sản phẩm cần phải qua cấp đông và sau đó đưa vào bảo quản đông nên các nhà máy chế biến thủy, hải sản trong nước thông thường cần cả kho cấp đông với nhiệt độ -40oC đến -45oC và kho bảo quản đông lạnh từ -18oC đến -22oC.
*- Kho lạnh bảo quản thịt:* Kho lạnh dùng để bảo quản thịt và các thực phẩm từ thịt có khoảng nhiệt độ từ -16oC đến -20oC. Để sản thịt chất lượng sau khi giết mổ cần phải trải qua công đoạn cấp đông nhanh và sau đó chuyển vào bảo quản ở kho bảo quản đông lạnh. Những chế phẩm từ thịt thường được đưa thẳng vào kho bảo quản đông lạnh chứ không qua khâu cấp đông như thịt tươi.
*- Kho lạnh bảo quản kem: *Kem là sản phẩm cần được bảo quản đông lạnh ở nhiệt độ từ khoảng -18oC đến -22oC. Ngoài việc giữ cho kem có chất lượng tốt còn phải giữ cho kem luôn ở hình dáng đẹp mắt, nên kho lạnh bảo quản kem yêu cầu nhiệt độ tương đối khắt khe. Để tránh các sự cố phát sinh gây tổn thất đến lượng kem bảo quản trong kho lạnh, cần lắp đặt hệ máy dự phòng để chạy luân phiên và đảm bảo nhiệt độ trong kho lạnh luôn ở mức cho phép.





​ 
*c) Phân loại theo nhiệt độ trong kho lạnh:*
Kho lạnh được chia ra rất nhiều khoảng nhiệt độ sử dụng riêng cho các sản phẩm khác nhau tùy theo đặc thù của từng loại sản phẩm. 

*d) Phân loại theo thể tích kho lạnh:
- Kho lạnh mini:* Là kho lạnh có sức chứa nhỏ từ 1 tấn đến 20 tấn. Kho lạnh mini phù hợp cho các nhà hàng, quán ăn, các chuỗi FnB, Resort, Các đơn vị kinh doanh hải sản, trái cây, thực phẩm đông lạnh hoặc nhà riêng....
*- Kho lạnh thương mại:* Là kho lạnh có sức chứa lớn từ 5 tấn đến hàng trăm tấn để bảo quản lượng hàng hóa của các công ty thương mại trong và ngoài nước.  
*- Kho lạnh công nghiệp:* Là kho lạnh có sức chứa lớn từ 20 tấn đến hàng trăm ngàn tấn. Kho lạnh công nghiệp thường được lắp đặt cho các dự án lớn trong các nhà máy chế biến, nhà máy sản xuất, các công ty xuất nhập khẩu, ở các sân bay, bến cảng.....

*e) Phân loại theo trọng lượng hàng:* 
Là dựa theo nhu cầu về sức chứa hàng để phân loại kho lạnh, thông thường khách hàng hay có nhu cầu kho lạnh 5 tấn, kho lạnh 10 tấn, 20 tấn, 50 tấn, 100 tấn... Từ nhu cầu về sức chứa, đơn vị thiết kế kho lạnh sẽ tính toán trọng lượng từng mặt hàng và thiết kế, tư vấn kích thước kho lạnh cho phù hợp với nhu cầu và diện tích mặt bằng của khách hàng.

Là đơn vị hàng đầu trong lĩnh vực cung cấp, lắp đặt kho lạnh. Quang Minh luôn luôn đem đến quý khách sự hài lòng tuyệt đối về chất lượng kho lạnh, dịch vụ bảo hành, bảo trì cũng như sự chuyên nghiệp và tận tâm phục vụ đối với tất cả Quý khách hàng.

Công ty Quang Minh luôn luôn phục vụ quý khách 24/7.
Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
wwwkholanhquangminhcom


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (24 Tháng năm 2021)

Là đơn vị hàng đầu trong lĩnh vực cung cấp, lắp đặt kho lạnh. Quang Minh luôn luôn đem đến quý khách sự hài lòng tuyệt đối về chất lượng kho lạnh, dịch vụ bảo hành, bảo trì cũng như sự chuyên nghiệp và tận tâm phục vụ đối với tất cả Quý khách hàng.

Công ty Quang Minh luôn luôn phục vụ quý khách 24/7.
Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (18 Tháng tám 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại. 

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (24 Tháng tám 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại. 

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (1 Tháng chín 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại. 

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (8 Tháng chín 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại. 

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (14 Tháng chín 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------

